# Post your P.E.W pics!



## Tiffisme45

I'm I love with P.E.Ws !! I think they are just too cute! I have two P.E.Ws myself and I'd love to see some more P.E.Ws! So, post some P.E.W pics! For those of you who don't know, P.E.W stands for pink eyed white or otherwise known as albino rats  here's a pic of my boy Loki 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiffisme45

Awh... Are p.e.ws not popular on this forum? :c I personally think they are precious! I'd love to see some more p.e.ws! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PawsandClaws

I do not have any PEWs. They are not the same genetically as albino though. All albinos are PEW but not all PEW's are albino. That probably does not make any sense, but I swear it is true! Cute boy though ;D


----------



## Tiffisme45

Hmm, I didn't know that!  and thank you. I'm not sure why I like P.E.Ws so much, but for some reason I think they are just the cutest! My neighbor thinks they are demons though due to their red eyes >.< she's from Indonesia and is TERRIFIED of my rats because they are red eyed. She asked me "couldn't you get a cuter, non evil rat? Like a brown or black one ?" Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PawsandClaws

One of my friends said the same thing. He thinks the red eyes make my boys look demonic and evil too. I have a pink eyed hooded and Siamese so I partially feel your pain. I love them to bits and think the eyes are awesome.


----------



## Gannyaan

here is Mint, my previous foster who I am now babysitting  








The picture doesn't show it well, but he is super handsome! He has the sweetest face, everyone says so 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan

Here is my girl snow







She's a slim and very active girl ^_^


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan

Sorry for posting so much in one thread but I just found a picture that shows how handsome Mint is!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PawsandClaws

Very handsome indeed!


----------



## darkiss4428

cup wanding treats


----------



## Tiffisme45

Awh my gosh! Too freaking cute!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mimsy

View attachment 161074


Buttercup and my hubby. I'm a little jealous.


----------



## Tiffisme45

Buttercup seems to really live your hubby! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratbag

This is my little Squiggy


----------



## Jessiferatu

Chibs, otherwise known as Chibbi and Chibba. Lol


----------



## TatsuKitty

pocky! <3


----------



## petcrazy

Cute rats, guys. I albino rats .


----------



## Tiffisme45

Awhhhhh! Gosh they are all too cute! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kitterpuss

Muffin after a bath, looking all cute and spikey.


----------



## Tiffisme45

Awh he's soaked. :3 my boys have a love hate relationship with baths  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PawsandClaws

My boys have a mostly hate relationship with baths


----------



## Tiffisme45

Loki likes the warm water as long as we let him hold our fingers. Aries HATES it no matter what! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kitterpuss

Mine like water, but are not keen on baths. They do put up with it quite well, and enjoy being towel dried after. I have horrendous asthma type allergies and the baths really help. Especially when the little boogers have been rolling about in their pee, or hanging out in the litter box.


----------



## Tiffisme45

Since we are talking about baths.. Here's my cutie Aries getting a bath :3 lovely little PEW boy 















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kitterpuss

Why do rats looks so darn cute when they're all wet?


----------



## Tiffisme45

Probably because they are miserable XD i can imagine the sarah mclachlan song playing in the background :3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1GmxMTwUgs


----------



## SCinKC

*Brie*

Brie - seven months old approx, one of our first rats, and a total sweetheart.


----------



## Tiffisme45

Bries a cutie!


----------



## Chuck

This is my dumbo PEW Toby. The pictures aren't great, when he's awake he never stats still long enough for a good picture. With those big ears and pink eyes, he's so adorable. He completely charmed the rest of my mischief along with me.


----------



## Gannyaan

What a handsome guy Toby is !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiffisme45

I've never seen a dumbo PEW!


----------



## Adeliek

My little P.E.W Zak meeting his adoptive brother Sunny!


----------



## Tiffisme45

Zak is handsome  he seems to have a very nice coat


----------



## Adeliek

He's still a baby so it's still really soft and cuddly!!! But I am in love with the colour as well  he said thank you!


----------



## nanashi7

http://imgur.com/a/yv5Ao When Ophelia was tiny 
http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/Nanashi_Mu/media/Aug 4/photo3_zps2d2fa840.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
She used to cuddle so hard... http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/Nanashi_Mu/media/Aug 4/photo2_zps560bf228.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3


----------



## Hey-Fay

My Jasper, he was such a sweetheart


----------



## BlackAce

The late great Pinky (also affectionately known as Stinky Pinky...although she was always a demure lovely smelling lady ) She was my working rat, as I'm a psych major and used her in my studies on shaping/chaining behaviors. But this was really her favorite activity, cuddle times <333


----------



## BlackAce

PEW's also hold a very special place in my heart. Love seeing everyone's little ghost babies


----------



## SCinKC

*Brie - sleeping*

The girls get lots of time out of the cage, 3-6 hours a day, and after two hours they'll find a place to curl up and nap. PToday she was under the covers laying next to my daughter while she read a book. Brie is just the sweetest, most adorable creature. I thought the pics my daughter Kelsie took were super cute.


----------



## wadefarrow

buddha my pew is in my thumbnail pic


----------



## lovemyfurries

SKinKC those two pics have to be the cutest I've ever seen!!! Now can someone please tell this newbie what a PEW is? Pure white? Something like that?? Sorry I'm a bit slow on the uptake and it's very late!


----------



## Tiffisme45

PEW stands for Pink Eyed White


----------



## lovemyfurries

Oh ok ... Thanks hey. So my Jerry is a PEW


----------



## lovemyfurries

My Jerry


----------

